
Uber and Lyft Are Trying to Compete with Google Maps for Some Reason - nevatiaritika
https://jalopnik.com/uber-and-lyft-are-trying-to-compete-with-google-maps-fo-1836540786
======
itsmedavidbowie
They depend upon maps for their business existence. It is a move to solidify
their position against unforeseen consequences.

